# Distinguished Combat Magnum vs. Python



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

O.K. the premise here is that you keep it and use it, blue, 6" barrel, real wood grips. No more "if's":

Between the Smith & Wesson Distinguished Combat Magnum (Model 586) and Colt Python, which would you choose? And why?

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*S&W L frame vs a Colt Python?*

Unless I can find a Colt for the same price as a 586 there is no way I would spend all that extra money on a colt and considering the trigger pull I still might go for the S&W :shock: Jim Price and trigger pull for me and S&W.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

My 586-3 is in my pocket right now. I would not recommend a Colt revolver to anyone but a Colt collector. I would buy another S & W revolver without hesitation, in fact I'm buying one right now, on layaway.

Best .357 magnun I have ever shot in almost 35 years of handgunning.

My.02.

Mark


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mark,
That is precisely my assessment of the 586. Smith & Wesson sent me a pre-introduction flyer and I bought a 4" as soon as I could get my hands on one. Later bought a 6". I've had Pythons, Model 27s and Model 19s and believe this is the ideal platform for the .357 Magnum.

Ruger man that I am, I'll go with the 586 for DA work.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Seeing as how I have 3 586's I'd pick a Python. I've had several over the years and they had smooth actions and were very accurate.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

S&W all the way. They fit my hand better and I like the action better.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*586 or Phython*

:-D These two revolver are so close in shooting, I think this is kind of a personal choice more than one is better than the other. I have a 28 year old Colt bought new and fired untold thousands of rounds through it and I'll put it up against anything in it's class. Now I have shot more than a few 586's and they are a super gun. I'll have one maybe some day and sure wouldn't pass a good deal on one. I just have a few other things I want first. 8)


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, to chime in on my own premise............

I've owned both guns, and indeed they are quality guns through and through. My first handgun was a Colt, and I'm inclined to be predjudiced toward them. But three points directed me toward the Smith"

First, the Python's short cylinder wouldn't take some of my handloads. The bullet noses projected out from the front of the cylinder, preventing rotation. These loads the 173gr Keith bullet.

Second, I prefer the smooth S&W DA pull over Colt's. The Python could never duplicate the smooth, crisp DA pull. In comparison, the Colt's DA puil had a "mushy" feeling to me.

Third, the Smith's case hardened action goes on and on. I've had Colts that the hand (pawl) would wear in time, causing the gun to fail to lock up in slow SA firing. This is easily corrected by replacement, but it happens often enough to annoy me.

These are my personal observations, and certainly not intended to put down the fine Colt Python. Certainly it is one of the most accurate revolvers ever made, and a fine piece of handwork.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I need help.*

Bob you talk about useing 173gr bullets. Those are hunting loads. The Phython was designed for target shooting. I admit I never tried anything bigger than the 158gr. She has had a steady deit of them. Mind shows only a light ring around the cylinder. 
You say the 586 has a crisp trigger. I have never shot a Phyton or 586 that didn't have a fine pull to them. That's what makes them stand out from the rest. 
I give in to you on the gun smithing side of the issuse your talking about. As I am not a gun smith. I guess I better get ready for my trigger pawl to wear out is all I can say.
I still say you are trying to compare apples to apples. Green or Red. These are two of the finest revolvers ever made.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As to being strictly a target revolver then leaving the gun a .38 Special would have been better advised. But metallic silhouettes are "targets" too. The Officers Model Match, from which the Python evolved, was one of the finest target guns in its day, and it retained the .38 Special chambering.

Both the Python and the N-framed Model 27 Smith shared the same short cylinder, as my handloads didn't fit it, either. I was surprised to learn the Model 19 would. But I suppose my point is, if you're going to build a .357 Magnum, make it to handle all ammunition.

Incidentally, Roy Rogers used a Colt Python on one African hunt. Killed a Cape Buffalo with it.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, as to trigger pull, I was specifically referring to the double action pull.

No Colt I ever owned or shot could match the double action or a Smith. The Colt always had a little "hitch" just befor the hammer broke in double action shooting.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*My Hero.*

Hey Bob: I liked that about Roy Rogers. Way braver man than me. I want a hole lot more fire power than 357 vs buffalo. I would like to know what bullet he used for that deal? Whats them things weigh about a ton or more?
Sure wish I lived down your way for we could talk this over, with you supplying the coffee at your shop of corse. I summit you forgot more about guns than I'll ever know in my last years and I love to talk with people that know what their talking about. It helps me learn more.
Have a good day Baldy


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The bit about Roy Rogers was not in a gun related book, some particulars were not given. The photo showed him with the animal and the caption said he used a Colt Python (evidenced by the photo also) and it was a brain shot.

I did talk to an aquaintence of mine who had had unsatisfactory results on Tennessee wild boar using a Python. He griped about lack of penetration. When I asked him about the ammo, he said he was using Remington 125 gr JHP. As would be expected, the bullets didn't get beyound the first layer of fat.


Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hunting Hogs*

That's the big deal down hunting hogs. Deer not bigger than large dogs. The ones I have seen anyway. Of corse you talk to some of these guys and they are as big as a Water Buffalo. I lived in Ohio and Nothern Indiana, most of my life. Now we had some real deer in them places. 
The one's who hunt around here use mostly 44 mags in hand gun, & 30-30 in rifles. Both of which will drop a hog in his tracks with fair hit. We have a lot of thick brush and the like and that's where them guns can shine in the hands of a good man.


----------

